# Problème pour redémarrer



## JaiLaTine (27 Septembre 2010)

J'ai un macbook nouvelle génération, j'ai installé linux dessus pour les études en dual boot.
J'ai juste un petit soucis, quand je souhaite redémarrer il se bloque a 2 points orange et ne redémarre pas.

Si vous aviez des suggestions.


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Septembre 2010)

up :mouais:


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Septembre 2010)

rejoins le sujet "ubuntu et ssd", il se peut que vous ayez un problème similaire avec rEfit.


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Septembre 2010)

ok


----------

